# Betty Boo



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was at my parents for two weeks before Christmas but since i have brought her home again she has become really cuddly. Normally Betty's favourite place to snooze when at home is under my sofa, but not now, she is either next to me or clambering onto my knee. I'm not complaining as i do love it. So I thought i'd post some pictures of her. I got a bit carried away so there are a few!!!!

Having a cuddle last night;









Lying on my ankle;










Another cuddle;










In her "day bed" in the hall at my parents with her Christmas toy;










Saving me from the killer sock (see how short she was cut but i love how cute her ears look as they curl out at the bottom!!!);










Extreme close up;










Pre haircut fluffiness (I do love her fluffy!!);


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww she has such a sweet face.

Enjoy your cuddles xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She is just so beautiful, Jules. My little girl remembers her from the 'Poo Fest and is still in love with her!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics. She is a wee sweetheart!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies! She is so hard to photograph as her eyes are soooooooooooo dark!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She has got such cute little ears! I love the way she has been cut. She looks very dinky!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> She has got such cute little ears! I love the way she has been cut. She looks very dinky!


Her ears were what surprised me most after her haircut as they were trimmed way shorter than normal. Now i've got used to it i like it as it makes her look like a puppy.

She is one of the smallest full grown cockapoos on here as she only weighs 5.2kg (which could be less after her haircut!!!!). People often think she's a puppy as she's so little but she makes up for her size in character!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Cute!!!! She is so teeny tiny,what a pretty face she has,she looks a right cuddly little girl xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Betty! You gorgeous little girl! Love the pictures Jules xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mandym said:


> Cute!!!! She is so teeny tiny,what a pretty face she has,she looks a right cuddly little girl xxx


Thank you!!

She really wasn't cuddly at all. She has always liked being picked up so she is higher up so can see more, but didn't really look for cuddles, so i am making the most of her being cuddly. 

xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

There is nothing quite like a cockapoo cuddle!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Nanny and Grandad have been spoiling her ... great to hear Betty Boo has come home a cuddly girl .. lovely pic Jules ... she is very cute ... I like her fluffy and clipped ... she looks so soft  far too cute


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah still a little cutie


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aww! Lovely cuddly Betty, she is beautiful!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I took my daughter, Emily, along with me and Rosie for a long walk over the fields this morning and we met lots of other dogs that Emily got to stroke (she's only four, but she loves dogs). At the end, I asked her which had been her favourite dog, and she said.......Betty Boo!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I took my daughter, Emily, along with me and Rosie for a long walk over the fields this morning and we met lots of other dogs that Emily got to stroke (she's only four, but she loves dogs). At the end, I asked her which had been her favourite dog, and she said.......Betty Boo!


Oh bless her, that's too cute!! Who'd have thought Betty would have made such an impression!!!

x


----------

